# Is there anything you can do to prevent gut hooking a fish?



## mike-h

I've been a long time lurker here and I've gotten some great information from all of you that has directly led to me catching a whole lot more fish. So first and foremost, I'd like to say thanks to everyone here for that.

Now, on to my problem. Lately I have been having a major problem with gut hooking largemouths. I would wager that I probably end up gut hooking 50-60% of the ones I catch. 

I have no problems keeping and eating a gut hooked bass, but good lord, I'd like to let some go so they can grow and other folks can have a chance at catching them. I've heard that they can survive with the hook in there, so if they aren't gushing blood, I'll cut the line and throw them back and I haven't seen any of 'em end up floating to the top before I leave.

So, does anyone have any tips on preventing gut hooking? Is it the kind of hook I'm using (I mainly use offset hooks, but I have gut hooked plenty of fish on circle hooks too)? Could it be that I'm trying to set the hook at the wrong time? Or is it something else entirely? I'm at a loss to explain it. Maybe I just have bad luck when it comes to this.


----------



## Rockett

Well from what I have heard said a fish doesn't have hands, so when you feel the bite they have it in their mouth, set the hook.  I have the same problem though a lot of the times.  good luck


----------



## tonyf

Here is a process someone told me about and said it works very well...

http://www.a-guide-to-florida-bass-fishing.com/gut-hook.html


----------



## ASH556

The only thing I know to tell you is get a more sensitive rod.  For instance, I recently got my first custom rod from Steve Broadwell on this forum and wow, what a difference it makes.  When you can feel the fish better, you can set the hook at the right time and you'll miss fewer fish.  You'll also prevent them from swallowing the hook because you'll feel them take the bait and can set the hook sooner.  

All of this is assuming you're actively working some kind of artificial bait, though.  If you're using live bait, then I don't know how to help you because you're essentially waiting for them to eat it.


----------



## mike-h

I usually don't use live bait when fishing for bass. Usually just an offset hook, zoom worm, and a slip shot.

Rod sensitivity could be a problem. I've had to use a heavy action rod lately, because the reel on my medium action rod has been messing up and has been out of action.


----------



## charliecfh

tonyf said:


> Here is a process someone told me about and said it works very well...
> 
> http://www.a-guide-to-florida-bass-fishing.com/gut-hook.html



That technique does work well, I've used it a few times myself.

But as mentioned above, don't be shy about setting the hook!


----------



## sasquatch hunter

*rod power*

he wasn't talking about the power of the rod(med. or med.-hv.)you actually want the MH for fishing a worm.

talking about the sensitivity of it, how much feel you have with it.

a higher quality rod will have much more feel than a cheaper one.

flourocarbon line and tungsten weights also give you more feel.  braided line will give you more feel.

however you do it, you need to get a better feel of the bite and set the hook a little quicker.


----------



## Cletus T.

Like others have already told you……set that hook sooner and you can do things to make it easier for you to feel the bite like fishing with a more sensitive rod (if you can) using a better type of line and the tungsten weights (though that can get pricey…..but do-able)

I’d say one of the most simple things to do also is watch your line.  I’m sure you do this but really focus on it and see if it “ticks” or the line is moving off to the side……you can detect bites pretty quickly when watching the line like this.

Good luck to you sir and I hope all your hook sets are in the upper jaw from here on out!


----------



## Ronnie T

If you're gut hooking that many, you are obviously not setting the hook soon enough.
When you feel the fish........... set the hook.
Contrary to what some might say, a fish doesn't have to circle your boat twice with the hook in her mouth before we set the hook.


----------



## shoalbass

I would go with rod sensitivity and line sensitivity.  But just be glad you are getting bites.


----------



## fburris

shoalbass said:


> I would go with rod sensitivity and line sensitivity.  But just be glad you are getting bites.



X2. Right on the money. The upside of gut hooking is you are catching fish!


----------



## kbswear

As someone mentioned earlier, try braided line. You can feel everything. And others have said that your waiting too long to set the hook, i agree with that also. Glad the info here has helped you catch fish, i know it has for me too.


----------



## mike-h

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I think I'll try out the braided line first. 

Believe me, I am thankful as can be to getting any bites at all, even if I do end up gut hooking em.

Any recommendations on good braided line to pick up? (I'll take recommendations on rods and other stuff too, but the line is probably the only thing in my price range right now. Ha ha)


----------



## Randy

The info Tonyf posted works every time.  I fish a lot of finesse worms and even with sensative rods sometimes you are not sure of the bite.  Especially if the yak is moving with the current.  This removal technique works wonders.


----------



## down n dirty

*reply*

dont know about that. but if you hook the fish in the throat and get it out the fish will most likely bleed from the throat and could die.  when he starts bleeding pour sprite down his throat or in his mouth and the gently put him in the wter.  then hold onto him until he tries to swim away.


----------



## Ronnie T

I've used PowerPro for many years and don't know anything wrong with it.


----------



## ASH556

I use Power Pro too with good success.  One note though, I usually fill my spinning reels to flush with mono.  Use a little less on the braid


----------



## centerpin fan

mike-h said:


> I usually don't use live bait when fishing for bass. Usually just an offset hook, zoom worm, and a slip shot.



You might try moving the split shot closer to the worm or use a jig head instead.  That will help you to feel the bite better.  I fish finesse worms on a jig head about 99% of the time and have gut-hooked four or five bass in my life.


----------



## Randy

Braid is good for certain presentations but it is not necessary to totally switch to braid.


----------



## fishinbub

I used to have that problem. Make sure you are watching your line closely. Alot of times they'll pick it up and swim a ways before you ever feel anything.


----------



## bassboy1

At least with bass, the only real time I have an issue gut hooking them is with senkos, so I just remove the barb from the 3/0 or 4/0 EWG.  If I do get a gut hook, I can usually remove it without tearing up much, and rarely cause bleeding.  Also, if you see a fish is gut hooked, lip or net it, so it isn't being lifted by the hook.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

mike-h said:


> I've been a long time lurker here and I've gotten some great information from all of you that has directly led to me catching a whole lot more fish. So first and foremost, I'd like to say thanks to everyone here for that.
> 
> Now, on to my problem. Lately I have been having a major problem with gut hooking largemouths. I would wager that I probably end up gut hooking 50-60% of the ones I catch.
> 
> I have no problems keeping and eating a gut hooked bass, but good lord, I'd like to let some go so they can grow and other folks can have a chance at catching them. I've heard that they can survive with the hook in there, so if they aren't gushing blood, I'll cut the line and throw them back and I haven't seen any of 'em end up floating to the top before I leave.
> 
> So, does anyone have any tips on preventing gut hooking? Is it the kind of hook I'm using (I mainly use offset hooks, but I have gut hooked plenty of fish on circle hooks too)? Could it be that I'm trying to set the hook at the wrong time? Or is it something else entirely? I'm at a loss to explain it. Maybe I just have bad luck when it comes to this.



you really can't eliminate it.....unless you quit fishing....

it doesn't happen with just things like worms and other soft plastics.....i've had it happen with crankbaits and topwater baits.....when they just flare their gills and inhale the bait, it goes all the way back...not a lot you can do about those....

i carry a pair of diagonal (side cut) pliers...
http://cableorganizer.com/klein-tools/pliers/diagonal-pliers-angled-head.htm





 and i reach in and cut as much of the hook away as i can....but, i've caught lots of fish with all sorts of crap in their mouths...and, they were doing well...

i caught one about a month ago that had a jig with a 4" plastic trailer, some line, and 2 split shots hanging on it....at first, all i could see was the line, split shot, and just the HEAD of the jig.....and, the fish seemed to be doing fine....i VERY gently pulled the whole mess out, without spilling a drop of blood...mine OR his...

and, this was NOT a huge fish...it MIGHT have weighed  3 lbs...so, if a fish is gonna swallow that pile of junk, it's not something that anyone is going to be able to eliminate...



about all you can to, as has been mentioned, is pay attention, and if you think you've got a bite, go ahead and set the hook....delaying will often result in the fish swallowing the bait, or weaving your line through some junk and getting you hung up.....DO NOT follow the old advise i used to hear...."count to 10, then set the hook"


----------

